# Aulani in April



## PearlCity (Feb 9, 2013)

I tried to log on to disboards but I can't this time of night for some reason but I had a question.  Why is Aulani in April considered peak time for points? Right up there with christmas, new years, easter week and thanksgiving? 

April just doesn't seem like it would be that busy with kids in school. It's cheaper point wise for the summer months.. Is there something special going on in April over there?


----------



## Weimaraner (Feb 9, 2013)

April is Spring Break. Everyone gets a week off. Many are around Easter but can vary. Aruba Surf Club has a platinum plus week in April (like the other holidays) but it doesn't match o
My DD's spring break.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 9, 2013)

PearlCity said:


> I tried to log on to disboards but I can't this time of night for some reason but I had a question.  Why is Aulani in April considered peak time for points? Right up there with christmas, new years, easter week and thanksgiving?
> 
> April just doesn't seem like it would be that busy with kids in school. It's cheaper point wise for the summer months.. Is there something special going on in April over there?



I just looked at the point table for Aulani.  Only April 1-6 and April 29-30 are Premier season.  

April 1-6 is the week after Easter.  Makes sense that it would be high points.  

April 29-May 5 is Golden Week in Japan.   Since Disney markets to the Japanese, this week makes senses as high season.


----------



## PearlCity (Feb 9, 2013)

BocaBum99 said:


> I just looked at the point table for Aulani.  Only April 1-6 and April 29-30 are Premier season.
> 
> April 1-6 is the week after Easter.  Makes sense that it would be high points.
> 
> April 29-May 5 is Golden Week in Japan.   Since Disney markets to the Japanese, this week makes senses as high season.



Ah I could figure the first week in April but the April 29-may 5 had me stumped!  For sine reason I though golden week was later in the year.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 9, 2013)

PearlCity said:


> Ah I could figure the first week in April but the April 29-may 5 had me stumped!  For sine reason I though golden week was later in the year.



You are probably thinking about Golden Week in China.  That is usually in Oct.

In Japan, Boy's day is May 5.  Golden Week always precedes Boy's day.   I think they renamed Boy's day to Children's day even though there is a Girl's day, too.

Since I am from California, May 5 is Cinco de Mayo which we always celebrated as the end of Finals week, so I don't forget Boy's day.


----------



## rhonda (Feb 9, 2013)

FWIW, I didn't check the point charts but just last night booked 4 nights for this coming April in a Studio unit (Island view).  The nights I wanted were available in several different unit sizes/types.

Alaska Airlines is having a fare sale ...


----------

